# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  تنبيه على خطأ كتابة "إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون".

## ابو سلوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوانى الذين يتابعون طريقة النسخ والصق .. احذروا

كم يصيبنا الأسى ونحن نرى الكثير من الأعضــــــــــ  ـــــاء يخطئون في كتابة آية من كلام رب العزة والجلال..!
 فالبعض يكتبها إن لله وإن اليه راجعون وآخر أنا لله .. 

ويكتبون لـراجعون
والأصح كتابة " الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ "

اخوانى لم نجتمع في هذا المجلس العلمى إلاللنصح والتعاون في مايرضى الله عزوجل 

جزاكم الله خيراً

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

نصيحة، جميلة، ثمينة، غالية، تدل على صدق مشاعرك تجاه إخوانك.

----------


## ابو سلوى

> نصيحة، جميلة، ثمينة، غالية، تدل على صدق مشاعرك تجاه إخوانك.


 
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ابوحفصة

شكرا جزيلا لك علي نصحك الجميل

----------


## ابو سلوى

> شكرا جزيلا لك علي نصحك الجميل


 
الشكر لله عزوجل .. وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## يحيى صالح

شكر الله لك أبا سلوى هذه النصيحة الغالية
ليت المسلمين يستمعون

----------


## السامرائي

حبذا لو كتبت 
فيما 
لا في ما

----------


## ابو سلوى

> شكر الله لك أبا سلوى هذه النصيحة الغالية
> ليت المسلمين يستمعون


 

 العفو اخى الكريم 

امين 

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## عبدالله العربي

صدقت ، جزاك الله خيراً ، وحريٌ بكم وبنا أن نتقن اللغة العربية إن لم يكن خطابة وكلاماً ، فعلى الأقل كتابة .

----------


## دسوسير

مشكور على النصيحة

----------


## حافظ محمد يونس

صدقت ، جزاك الله خيراً ، وحريٌ بكم وبنا أن نتقن اللغة العربية إن لم يكن خطابة وكلاماً ، فعلى الأقل كتابة

----------


## أم تميم

شكر الله لكم

----------


## فارس يسري

أخطاء منتشرة في كتابة بعض الكلمات في الصلاة علي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

1-جملة اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

صل..✅
صلي او صلى...❌
اللهم...✅
الهم او اللهم ما...❌
2-جملة صلى الله عليه وسلم

صلى..✅
صل...❌
صلي..❌

لاحظ الفرق بين صلي وصلى
الياء تكتب بدون نقاااط وهذا هو الصحيح
لانها اصلا الف مقصورة
والله اعلم

ملاحظة أخري:بعض الناس يكتبون الله بهذا الشكل اللة والصحيح
أن تكتب الله
بالهاء والله اعلم

كتابة علية بدلا من عليه
لا أعلم أن كانت حراما ام لا
لكن الأصح والله اعلم هو كتابتها بالهاء
هكذا..عليه.والله اعلم

----------

